# Humidor



## texassteelpapa (Jun 7, 2015)

I have a client with a humidor that is not working. He was told the cedar needs to be replaced . Does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Not working as in? Too moist or too dry? Makes no since to replace the Cedar lining. Dissacant (sp) is probably saturated with all the rain and storms around the country this spring. The humidity has been really high. He probably just needs to replace the packet or dry out the one he has in a microwave on low.


----------



## texassteelpapa (Jun 7, 2015)

too dry.He says he haves older ones that are working great. It works good for about a week and then no more


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Too dry, wow! Does it have a vent system in it? Pictures would really help with the diagnoses.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

That could be from the humidifiers no longer working properly, a small gap where the lid meets allowing moisture to escape, or it could just be a faulty hygrometer. I don't see how replacing the cedar lining would help anything.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## texassteelpapa (Jun 7, 2015)

I will receive it tomorrow and post some pics, thanks for responding


----------

